# Moderators - Thanks for Rearranging



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It is great to come to this forum and not have to move down through all the Book Klub threads first.  I know quite a few people have requested this, but I didn't notice it had been done until this morning.  You guys do great work!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yayness!  I almost asked yesterday if it had been decided not to do it after all as it had been a couple of weeks since that thread last mentioned it.  Thanks for doing that!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, it does look much better, doesn't it? Thanks Betsy and Harvey!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kudos to Harvey and Betsy!   Great job!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we wanted to think it through and make sure we did it in a way that would be good for the future.  Thanks to Harvey for moving the furniture and doing all the construction in the middle of the night and to all of y'all for your patience while I tried to think it through in the midst of my  travels!!  Appreciate that there weren't picket signs in front of the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

YAYYY!!!!  The rearranging of furniture is much appreciated!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kudos to all the mods for the great work you do!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks to our members who suggested that change - it really does improve the experience, both in the Book Corner and for the Book Klubs too, I think. 

I hope the Book Klub members don't find it too cumbersome to drill down through the folders to get to their specific book klub. Our number of clubs has grown quickly, and it seems that this new structure will help keep things organized and navigable - especially when we envision what the site will look like when we have ten / twenty / fifty book klubs out there.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Betsey for a wonderful job in keeping the boards updated and streamlined.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you  for doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And don't forget, if you use the "show unread posts" or "show new replies", it will still include the book klub subboards in what it shows...  I find that particularly useful for the book klubs.

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy,

Thank you so much for rearranging things in The Book Corner. I see now that the Book Klubs have their own section. This makes it much easier for us to get to those freebies & bargain books!  

Suzi


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it me or do the Book Klubs section keep getting bigger? And yes, it seems more organized.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, looks much better and easier for navigation


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was member suggestions and Harvey moving all the furniture and doing the construction--I just added a couple of ideas.  KBoards is great because we ALL want to make it better!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks great!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's much easier to navigate now, thanks!

Mike


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was member suggestions and Harvey moving all the furniture and doing the construction--I just added a couple of ideas. KBoards is great because we ALL want to make it better!
> 
> Betsy


And I love that comfy chair with the matching ottoman he put over in the corner! I have dibs on it!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the disco ball light in the lobby....










Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

LOoks kewl!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Great improvement.
Thanks for all you all do.

Eric


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks great!!  Thanks Mods!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

And the coffee machine and tea machine - wonderful!

It's amazing all Harvey can do while snowboarding or flying or whatever it is he does - does great  

Thanks too Betsy, wondering where you were the last couple of days, now I know, moving and a thinking


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, it looks great!  Thanks for all you do, guys!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

This is wonderful, thank you very much!!!


----------

